

Hosting Sphinx documentation on GitHub - palewire
http://datadesk.latimes.com/posts/2012/01/sphinx-on-github/
Quickly publish documentation alongside your code by following this easy recipe.
======
Adaptive
This is a meta comment but I think others might have the same reaction: LA
Times? Nice to see something other than "what digital camera you should buy
this month" in a technology column from a traditional/transitioning media
company.

Indeed: a regular column devoted to "maps, databases and visualization".
Between this and the NYT's work and writing about information graphics and
data mining, the "newspaper" segment of traditional media seems to be among
the most innovative.

~~~
palewire
Thanks for the compliment. We have a small team in the newsroom that does data
analysis and web development.

You can keep up with all our latest work by following @LATdatadesk on Twitter:
<https://twitter.com/#!/LATdatadesk>

Our evergreen projects are linked from our index page at:
<http://datadesk.latimes.com/>

We have a number of open-source projects on GitHub.
<http://github.com/datadesk/>

We also have an array of tools for the routine publishing of data-driven news:
graphics.latimes.com, spreadsheets.latimes.com, documents.latimes.com and
timelines.latimes.com.

Finally, tonight we'll be mapping live election results from the Iowa
Caucuses. Check latimes.com after 5:30 pm PST.

------
masklinn
An alternative is to host the documentation on readthedocs[0] instead: rtfd is
dedicated to hosting sphinx documentations so it'll build the documentation on
its own, it understands git (and mercurial, and bazaar, and svn)
repositories[1] and it provide webhooks to get it to update your documentation
on push[2]. In fact, Github has built-in support for rtfd so you only need to
check the corresponding option.

That way, no need to mess around with committing your (compiled) doc in a
separate branch and remembering to push your compiled artifacts.

[0] <http://readthedocs.org/>

[1] [http://read-the-
docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/features.html...](http://read-the-
docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/features.html#version-control-support-matrix)

[2] <http://read-the-docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/webhooks.html>

~~~
gtaylor
RTD is the easiest way to do this. It works wonderfully, is free, and if you
use GitHub's project hooks in your project settings, the builds start almost
immediately after a push.

I used to do what this post suggested, but got tired of managing all of the
gh-pages branches as I changed/added new projects.

